
Rainy with a chance of upgrade - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/apr/28/windows-10-is-now-ruining-weather-forecasts
======
oneeyedpigeon
I know it might seem trivial, but there's definitely an important discussion
to be had about public-facing interfaces and the intrusion of notifications.
I'm sure we've all come across an embarrassing 'presentation fail' in our
time.

------
known
Lol

